# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  ฝากย้ำเตือน  เช่า รถเช่าหาดใหญ่ ไปเที่ยว ให้คอยดูขับตอนเกิดเมฆหมอกควัน

## bama2015

ดิฉันเตรียมการกันว่าจะไปเที่ยวตะลอนหาดใหญ่ โดยจะเช่า รถเช่าหาดใหญ่ ขับเอง ต้นเดือนมีนาคม โดยข้าพเจ้ามีเวลาเตร็ดเตร่พักผ่อน 3 วัน วางเป้าหมายไว้ว่าจะท่องเที่ยวไปลงที่สนามบินหาดใหญ่ พร้อมด้วยติดต่อรถเช่าหาดใหญ่ ขับเองไปเที่ยวร่อนต่อ จึงเริ่มทำจองตั๋วเครื่องบินของสายการบิน ไทยสไมล์ ซึ่งวันที่จับจองบัตรเครื่องบินนั้น  ราคาถูกมาก เนื่องจากได้ราคาที่อยู่ในเวลาโปรโมชั่นพอดี ส่วนเรื่องรถเช่าหาดใหญ่ ขับเองนั้น ข้าพเจ้าไม่ได้จับจองไว้ เนื่องจากจำได้ว่าที่สนามบินหาดใหญ่มีเคาเตอร์ให้เช่า รถเช่าหาดใหญ่ อยู่หลายเจ้า จึงไม่ต้องมีความกังวลอะไรมาก พอใกล้ถึงวันเดินทางผมก็ขีดเขียนจดหมายลาพักร้อนกับบริษัท ถึงวันทัศนาจรจริงก็ไปขึ้นเครื่องตามเวลาที่บุ๊คไว้ เครื่องบินใกล้ถึงท่าอากาศยานหาดใหญ่ กัปตันบนเครื่องบินป่าวร้องว่า เรือบินไม่สามารถลงหยุดที่สนามบินหาดใหญ่ได้ทัศนะวิสัยไม่ดี ต้องนำเครื่องบินกลับไปลงที่ท่าอากาศยานสุราษฎร์ก่อน ผ่านไปเกือบ 1 ชั่วโมง กัปตันก็นำเรือบินไปลงที่สนามบินหาดใหญ่โดยความปลอดภัย ทำให้ข้าพเจ้าเสียเวลาเพิ่ม 1 ชั่วโมง ถึงท่าอากาศยานแล้วก็เดินไปติดต่อรถเช่าหาดใหญ่ ที่มีเคาเตอร์อยู่ในท่าอากาศยาน แต่ติดต่อแล้วทุกซอกทุกมุมเขาบอกว่า รถเช่าหาดใหญ่ เต็ม ไม่มีรถให้ เอาแล้วทำงัยทีนี้ฉันทำผิดเองไม่ได้ติดต่อรถเช่าหาดใหญ่ มาก่อน ก็เลยลองสำรวจหาข้อมูลบริษัทรถเช่าหาดใหญ่ของพื้นเมืองดู มีรถให้เช่าอยู่หลายเจ้า ลองโทรไปติดต่อดูเห็นราคาเริ่มต้นวีออสวันละ 800 บาท เขาชี้แจงว่ามีว่างอยู่เราจึงขอให้รถเช่าหาดใหญ่ เจ้านี้มาส่งรถให้หน่อยที่สนามบินหาดใหญ่ ผ่านไปไม่ถึง 10 นาที ก็ได้รถเช่า ขับไปเที่ยวเตร่แล้ว แต่ต้องขับด้วยความระมัดระวังมาก เนื่องจากมีหมอกควันจากไฟป่าในอินโด เข้ามาในทำเลที่ตั้งจังหวัดสงขลา ผมต้องจอดรถและหาข่าวสารขับรถเช่าหาดใหญ่ ในบริเวณที่มีหมอกควันปกคลุม เจอวิธีมาหละเลยเอามาแบ่งปันกัน เปิดใช้ไฟหน้ารถและไฟตัดหมอก จะช่วยให้มองเห็นเส้นทางชัดเจน และผู้ร่วมใช้เส้นทางเห็นรถเช่าหาดใหญ่ของเราได้ในระยะไกล ห้ามเปิดใช้ไฟสูงเพราะแสงไฟจะกระดอน ทำให้ผู้ขับขี่รายอื่นสายตาขุ่นมัว ส่งผลให้เกิดอุบัติเหตุได้ ไม่ขับรถเช่าหาดใหญ่ด้วยความเร็วสูง เว้นช่องว่างห่างจากรถอื่นให้ยิ่งกว่าทุกที ไม่ขับรถเช่าหาดใหญ่ชิดท้ายรถคันหน้ามากเกินไป เพราะจะทำให้เกิดอุบัติเหตุรถชนท้ายได้  และหากเกิดเหตุฉุกเฉินจะได้สามารถหยุดรถได้ทัน ไม่แซงและไม่เปลี่ยนช่องทางทันทีทันใด รวมทั้งไม่ขับรถเช่าหาดใหญ่ชิดเส้นกลางถนนหรือคร่อมช่องทางจราจร ตลอดจนเพิ่มความรอบคอบการขับรถผ่านทางร่วม ทางแยกเป็นพิเศษ เพื่อคุ้มครองอุบัติเหตุ หากมีละอองฝ้าเกาะกระจกรถ ควรลดระดับกระจกหน้าต่างลง พร้อมเปิดที่ปัดน้ำฝน เพื่อไล่ไอน้ำที่เกาะกระจกหน้ารถเช่าหาดใหญ่ออก หรือใช้ผ้าแห้งเช็ดกระจกที่เป็นละอองฝ้า สำหรับกระจกหลังให้เปิดปุ่มไล่ฝ้าจะช่วยไล่ละอองน้ำทำให้มองเห็นเส้นทางชัดเจนขึ้น กรณีหมอกลงจัดจนมองไม่เห็นเส้นทาง ให้หาที่จอดรถเช่าหาดใหญ่ บริเวณที่ปลอดภัยและพ้นจากเส้นทางเดินรถ หรือที่พักรถริมข้างทาง รอจนหมอกเบาบางค่อยเดินทางต่อจะปลอดภัยมากกว่า บทความนี้มีความยาวมากไปผมจะมาเล่าต่อในบทความต่อไป

----------


## bama2015

up up up up up

----------


## bama2015

upupuupupup

----------


## bama2015

upupupupupupupuupp

----------


## bama2015

upupuppupuppupup

----------


## bama2015

upupupupupupup

----------


## bama2015

upupupupupupup

----------


## bama2015

upuppuppupuppupup

----------

